# What's your fuel consumption for your generator?



## Panther (Oct 19, 2006)

We're looking at a 5000 watt gasoline generator. 

Any idea on _average  _ how much gas this would burn per hour under load? i.e. - to charge a battery bank? Just a guestimate would be fine....I'd like to know what you are getting currently.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

That size generator will use approximately 2 gallons of gas per hour, at medium load. Most cheaper generators run at 3600 rpm's, & therefore use more gas,, are loud, & wear out before long. You can pay more & get a better quality genset. OR,,, like I do, buy a used genset out of a wrecked/salvaged motorhome. These are commercialy designed generators, that last a LONG time ,& only run at 1800 rpms, so they use less gas. Mine is a 1968 Onan 2500 watt that has never been taken apart & has 1000's of hours on it.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Panther said:


> We're looking at a 5000 watt gasoline generator.
> 
> Any idea on _average  _ how much gas this would burn per hour under load? i.e. - to charge a battery bank? Just a guestimate would be fine....I'd like to know what you are getting currently.



My 4250 will run around 9 to 11 hrs on 5 gal, running a 2500 watt AC--cycling on and off. About 1/2 gallon per hour. Mine does run at 3600rpm's. If I was to get another--I would hunt one that run's at 1800rpm's----Last alot longer and quieter. Randy


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

If you want to charge a battery bank that is very large, you might want to consider a diesel gennie. It will be able to handle the larger loads better and the constant use. But yes, they are more spendy... you might find a good used one though...


----------



## norris (Dec 25, 2004)

You could build something like this:
http://www.backwoodssolar.com/catalogpages2/gen2.htm#BACKWOODS BATTERY BOOSTER KIT


----------

